# went grocery shopping alone



## sprachlos (Oct 11, 2009)

edit


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

That's great! Ignore those people who stare at you or laugh at you. I have been trying to do that. I mean, what do they care? I am buying my stuff and it's none of their business!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Congratumalations dude! Your signature made lol by the way


----------



## ben91 (Apr 12, 2010)

Why were people staring and laughing at you? I get anxious when I go shopping alone but where I live everybody is too busy to notice me or anybody else. Sometimes I feel people are staring at me or making judgements but when I actually settle down and look around it's usually not the case.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Why would people laugh? I go grocery shopping alone all the time and I'm never even noticed. hmmm.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

Just remember everybody else is there doing the same thing as you, so don't feel like your the odd one out.. because your not.


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Grocery stores are hard for me, too (in fact, it's the biggest trigger currently). I usually go once a week or every two weeks. What helps is to focus completely on the shopping, fully on what I'm doing. I'm practicing mindfulness training.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I went 6 years without going grocery shopping at all once so I know how hard it is, congrats on your triumph! :banana


----------



## origami potato (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome!  Way to go indeed! ^^

When I was living on my own, I was lucky enough to live nearby a Fry's 24/7 grocery store. Oh my, the self check-out at 2-3 am was my best friend. Hardly anyone ever there!


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

/shakes fist at people who stare/laugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Good job.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

Congrats dude! Especially on getting your license. I hope to get that soon.


----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey, that's great! The best I've done is running into Walgreens to pick up cat food, but I've never done actual shopping alone. Good for you! Don't worry about those dorks that stare and laugh. I get people staring at me weird sometimes too...


----------

